
A cogent defence of the recent marginalisation of US right wing views - lifeisstillgood
https://www.quora.com/How-did-Donald-Trump-win-the-2016-US-Presidential-Election/answer/Jon-Davis-10?srid=JOr&share=5c9baf97
======
lifeisstillgood
I read this in my feed and was ... surprised.

There is plenty to disagree with, but it's warning is clear - every site, even
with clear free speech and discussion guidelines can devolve and fail to
listen to others side

It's written in a clear and cogent form and would be an excellent HN level
comment - free speech at some of its best.

tl;dr for a long time the conservative right has held sway and blocked through
various means the rights of ideas they did not approve of. Over the past
twenty years (Clintonism) has upended that and guess what, the left managed to
block the speech of ideas it did not approve. Now the conservative right has
gathered enough strength to push back and say "listen to us and don't demean
us".

Shoe on other foot as it were.

Unfortunately no one wins if one side is winning.

